# Help needed! Installation issues Logitech c270 webcam



## chrism_123 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi, I wonder whether anyone is able to help.

I have just installed the Logitech c270 webcam on my pc which is running vista. I installed it from the CD. When I run the logitech webcam software and choose image capture, I just get a black screen and no image. When I click capture it counts down 3 2 1 and then says capture failed.

When I open device manager, the webcam is listed under imaging devices, sound video and game controllers and universial serial bus controllers as Logitech HD Webcam C270 so clueless as to why it is not working.

I have uninstalled and reinstalled several times but still it does not work. I tested the webcam with windows live messenger and only the microphone is working as the noise bar moves up and down. There is also no light coming on on the webcam.

Any ideas?! Thanks for any help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Uninstall the cam/software, reboot, update the video drivers, then reinstall the cam.


----------



## chrism_123 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi I have tried this. All drivers are up to date.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you get any image at all when testing the cam? The video setup test should display an image. If not, test the cam on another PC. If so, then it's likely a cam software issue, software conflict, or a software requirement is not met.


----------



## chrism_123 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi 

I don't get any picture at all. Just a black screen. I don't have any other pc to try it on.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Hard to go any further without even knowing if the cam if functional. Is the cam new, or just newly installed on this PC?

Give this a try: How to Fix a Webcam That Is Displaying a Black Screen on Windows: Step-by-Step Instructions


----------



## chrism_123 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi, yes it is new and first time installed on this pc. Thanks for the link, I will try this tonight.


----------

